# Running with a 6 month old



## anandafm (Oct 23, 2012)

*oh--and i need to know if it's OK to run with a 6 month old*

i don't want to harm his growing bones in any way!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

anandafm said:


> i don't want to harm his growing bones in any way!


You should not take him running on concrete until he is at least 18 months old. Repetitive movements on a leash is not good for them at this age, especially on hard surfaces. It is too hard on his joints right now. When he is older you can start building distance, but I wouldn't start off with 1.5 miles on the first go.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Most vets would tell you not to do that before they are at least a year old, as they are still doing a good bit of growing at 6 months. Also, you have to have them build up to running just like us Humans do. No more than 1/4 mile at first, and then build up from there. Running a golden is GREAT exercise for them, and I will run Tucker only occasionally, as he prefers retrieving more to running. Just go slow and build up and you may have a great running partner.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Running 5k with a 6 month old puppy on I presume a hard surface, a definite no.


----------



## anandafm (Oct 23, 2012)

i ran at his pace and watched him for signs of getting tired. he was running just ahead of me until we hit 1.5 miles and that's when i stopped him. i also put him on the grass, next to the sidewalk so he wasn't pounding the pavement. i realize he won't run a 5k anytime soon but that's why i'm asking--to see how to get there and how old he should be before i up the mileage. i worry that he aims to please me too much and he might not show any signs of getting tired until he's REALLY tired so again, that's why i'm asking. we're home now and he's not acting overly tired so i think 1.5 was good. but maybe if people are suggesting he's too young for that, then i won't do it again until he's older. i plan to talk to my vet too, who also owns a golden puppy and is a runner too. 
thanks for the advice all!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Can you trail run off leash? Then the puppy sets the pace at what they can do. I think 5k at a 9 min pace is ok if off leash on dirt trails. Hard surfaces is bad for them. You will have to work up to the 9 min pace and the 5k distance. I normally get my pup out 4 times a week for 3 to 5 miles on only dirt trails. I walk, she runs with my adult dogs the whole time. My husband trail runs 1 or 2 times a week at a 10 min pace for 3 miles (5k). She does just fine. She is totally off leash the whole time. He does occasionally have to wait for her to catch up but she's only 5 months. Oh and it's totally flat, no hills.

My point is dirt, off leash, and no hill running are the key. Are you able to have that type of running in your area? Goldens are great fun to run with. If you can mix in some swimming on the runs - all the better.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I wouldn't run with _any_ puppy at all on _any_ surface. I would wait until a year old at the _earliest_, 18 months being the best. As far as them setting the pace, they just want to keep up with you and will push themselves beyond what is healthy for them. They're just babies, they don't know any better yet. I'm ultra conservative when joints and bone issues can arise. I, personally, would never take that chance with a puppy that young.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Their bones are not fully developed until two years. I would not want any puppy I bred jogging that young. As others have said if they can run where they have the option or not is safest. Running on a leash is too much in my opinion.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The concern has nothing to do with whether he gets tired or not. 

Your concern needs to be the UNSEEN damage being done to the bones, growth plates, and joints. On leash running should never be done before at least 18 months of age. Chasing a ball in the yard, or toys around the house is fine.


----------



## anandafm (Oct 23, 2012)

Got it guys. So do you not allow your puppies to go bombing through the woods on a mile long walk? My pup and I barely jogged for 15 minutes.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

anandafm said:


> Got it guys. So do you not allow your puppies to go bombing through the woods on a mile long walk? My pup and I barely jogged for 15 minutes.


 
Yep we have always done off leash hikes and jogs thru the desert with both our pups.


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

At six months, my pup was doing 3-4 miles split into two walks. If I thought she needed to let off a bit of steam, I'd sprint along the edge of a soccer field going out and/or coming back. The key was grass, very short distance, and very short duration.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

anandafm said:


> Got it guys. So do you not allow your puppies to go bombing through the woods on a mile long walk? My pup and I barely jogged for 15 minutes.



If you don't want advise don't ask. 

If you have ever been a serious athlete you would know the dangers of repetition. 

The idea with "off leash" walking, is that the puppy is doing all kinds of different motions, stoping, sitting, running, sprinting, jogging, but all at his or her own pace. It isn't the same motion over and over and over again. That is what should be avoided. 

The idea of building up slowly is key. 

If you truly did nothing with her pup before the 1.5 mile run, I would say that is a lot to start. 

I start my 8 week old pups at about 1/8-1/4 mile easy walk twice a day (off leash) and build up 10% more distance every other week. 



My 4 year old male, has run and will easily run, 12 miles with me, and want to play ball after. But I didn't start him till he was 2 years old and I had x-rayed his hips and elbows and sent them to the OFA to be certified.

Also many breeders void their guarantee if they know a puppy has been over weight or exercised too much. I would check with your breeder. I know I wouldn't want a puppy I bred being run that much at that age.


----------



## anandafm (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice all. I have a call into my vet and will talk to my breeder and I'm considering all the great advice here so I can make the best choices for my wonderful dog. 
I think off leash trail running will be something we consider instead--and never more than 1.5 miles until he's 18mos/2yr old. We already take long off leash walks, with retrieving and swimming incorporated so I'm sure if I jog on the trail, it won't be much different. 
It's not like I went and ran my dog into the ground today or did any damage to him today! Sheesh!


----------



## anandafm (Oct 23, 2012)

"If you have ever been a serious athlete you would know the dangers of repetition."

Not sure the necessity for a comment like this. I'm running the Boston Marathon in 2013, ski competitively and played soccer for 18 years so I know all about keeping my body from injury. I'm lucky that I don't get many injuries--if any at all. So that is why I came to this site--to ask advice for running with my golden without hurting him. I got some constructive feedback, which I really appreciate. I didn't think I would get snarky comments like this though...but you never know what you'll get in an online forum...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

anandafm said:


> I think off leash trail running will be something we consider instead--and never more than 1.5 miles until he's 18mos/2yr old. We already take long off leash walks, with retrieving and swimming incorporated so I'm sure if I jog on the trail, it won't be much different.


I still wouldn't run or jog...the off leash walking should be enough for right now. Why push it? Wait for the running until your pup's older.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

anandafm said:


> Got it guys. So do you not allow your puppies to go bombing through the woods on a mile long walk? My pup and I barely jogged for 15 minutes.


Yes, he ran around our acreage all day long, probably covered several miles everyday. It's not the distance, it's the repetitive pounding on a hard surface that's not good for growing puppy's bones and joints.

No one is suggesting that you ran your puppy into the ground, but gave you advice, for which you asked, about the need to wait until at least 18 mos. and work up to that 5k run.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

anandafm said:


> "If you have ever been a serious athlete you would know the dangers of repetition."
> 
> Not sure the necessity for a comment like this. I'm running the Boston Marathon in 2013, ski competitively and played soccer for 18 years so I know all about keeping my body from injury. I'm lucky that I don't get many injuries--if any at all. So that is why I came to this site--to ask advice for running with my golden without hurting him. I got some constructive feedback, which I really appreciate. I didn't think I would get snarky comments like this though...but you never know what you'll get in an online forum...


I never implied you weren't a serious athlete....you'll have to not read between the lines. I ran division I track and cross country, and I tried often to over-run myself, often getting near 70mpw my freshmen year, when I only ran 45mpw in high school. I ended up getting injured. Many of my friends got stress fractures and shin splints. It all was from over-use from repetition. If we ran those miles, with a perfect stride and always used every muscle correctly we probably wouldn't have gotten injured. But of course no one's stride is perfect, thus you must allow your muslces to adapt to the increase in work. Puppies do not run correctly when they are growing, they often are out of proportion, and thus can be compensating for strength they don't have yet and put much more stress on their joints than they will when they are full grown. Just trying to help. Trust me, I didn't make my comment towards you, just a general sentiment.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

anandafm said:


> Thanks for the advice all. I have a call into my vet and will talk to my breeder and I'm considering all the great advice here so I can make the best choices for my wonderful dog.
> I think off leash trail running will be something we consider instead--and never more than 1.5 miles until he's 18mos/2yr old. We already take long off leash walks, with retrieving and swimming incorporated so I'm sure if I jog on the trail, it won't be much different.
> It's not like I went and ran my dog into the ground today or did any damage to him today! Sheesh!



Off leash trail running will be fine but he should have a pretty good recall. More than likely he will run ahead of you stopping to sniff around until you catch up and repeat. That's what both mine did when they were younger.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rhonda Hovan is an expert with Golden Retriever health issues and has produced a document referred to here as the Slow Growth Plan, for both feeding and exercise. This might be a good resource for you to read regarding exercise and feeding of your pup:
slowgrow


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just sayin... Feeding my dogs like I do and exercising them like I do, I am sitting in a room with four girls with clear hips and elbows. The mom to this girls also had clear hips and elbows. If you want a dog to run with get a GSP or a Weim.....


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

I've got a quick question: could someone break this down for me by age? In terms of exercise schedules depending on age?

Such as 2-3 months: Play in backyard, 3-10 months: off leash walking, 10-18 months: on leash walks, 18 months + : Jogging slowly working way up (starting from 1/4 mi and working up 1/4 mi every 2 weeks). 

Thanks! (I don't have a pup, but this is some good info!)


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I wouldn't run with _any_ puppy at all on _any_ surface. I would wait until a year old at the _earliest_, 18 months being the best. As far as them setting the pace, they just want to keep up with you and will push themselves beyond what is healthy for them. They're just babies, they don't know any better yet. I'm ultra conservative when joints and bone issues can arise. I, personally, would never take that chance with a puppy that young.


I would agree with kwhit and with what some of the others have said. I would not run AT ALL with a puppy on any surface. Their bones and muscles need to develop more fully. You are seriously running the risk of causing your golden to develop hip issues down the road that could cripple him and make life very painful. Walking is great exercise for a puppy. A little fetch and running short distances in a fenced in area is great too. I checked out Yukon Goldens but the timing of their litter did not work for me, so I went to another MA breeder. I live in Framingham, MA and have a good sized yard. I arrange puppy play dates for Lacie with other Golden Retrievers and we have a ball. I have met some wonderful and caring golden owners and some truly awesome golden puppies. Also, Ashland State Park is a GREAT GREAT GREAT place to take your dog. My wife and I get over there as much as we can with Lacie. We have met some truly nice people and very friendly dogs there. It is great for puppy socialization.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

darealsunny said:


> I've got a quick question: could someone break this down for me by age? In terms of exercise schedules depending on age?
> 
> Such as 2-3 months: Play in backyard, 3-10 months: off leash walking, 10-18 months: on leash walks, 18 months + : Jogging slowly working way up (starting from 1/4 mi and working up 1/4 mi every 2 weeks).
> 
> Thanks! (I don't have a pup, but this is some good info!)


There is no standard breakdown. We started walking on the leash as soon as they had all their shots. Once we knew they could honor their recall we took them trail jogging off leash. Our jog is barely a fast dog walk. They would run ahead play, sniff until we caught up and repeat. We would also play "chuck it" at the school where they would run 100 miles an hour LOL! As long as you don't slap a leash on them and _make _them keep up with your pace you will be fine. You also don't want to confuse them. You need to teach them to walk nicely on a leash first. If you slap it on them and run, this will confuse them when they are young. 

Honestly I am more worried they will get injured during zoomies than jogging trails. JMHO. Just learn to read your dog and use common sense.


----------



## djdejong (Apr 26, 2017)

But...isn't playing catch essentially like doing 200m sprint repeats for <insert time>, non-stop? I mean, how is that effectively different than running a fair distance? If anything it would be higher impact than a steady pace with less acceleration. I get the whole thing with the dog setting its own pace, but I mean most energetic puppies will go for quite some time without deciding to stop – should we also judge this as unhealthy, since we're pushing the dog to please us by retrieving something over and over? How is this effectively different than a leash (assuming we're not physically yanking the dog along..)

Furthermore, why is developing bones necessarily a strong criterion for no intense exercise? I mean, didn't every athlete ever start becoming one when they still had "developing bones"? What's the science on that?

I'm not saying it's good, but I'm really not buying any of the reasons given for why it's not.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

djdejong said:


> But...isn't playing catch essentially like doing 200m sprint repeats for <insert time>, non-stop? I mean, how is that effectively different than running a fair distance? If anything it would be higher impact than a steady pace with less acceleration. I get the whole thing with the dog setting its own pace, but I mean most energetic puppies will go for quite some time without deciding to stop – should we also judge this as unhealthy, since we're pushing the dog to please us by retrieving something over and over? How is this effectively different than a leash (assuming we're not physically yanking the dog along..)
> 
> Furthermore, why is developing bones necessarily a strong criterion for no intense exercise? I mean, didn't every athlete ever start becoming one when they still had "developing bones"? What's the science on that?
> 
> I'm not saying it's good, but I'm really not buying any of the reasons given for why it's not.


It's completely different. Humans run at one pace, a dog chasing a ball another. If on leash, running w human the dog is compelled to run at a pace he did not decide for longer than he chooses to. A puppy will not continue to retrieve or will not bring the ball back when the puppy is done. If you've ever seen puppies radiographs, you would realize all their parts are not connected by more than soft tissue for months. Humans' joints are fairly well formed by the time humans can run in any fashion. Dogs not so.


----------

